

Riak and Hadoop (Sitting in a tree) - argvzero
http://basho.com/blog/technical/2011/11/29/Riak-and-Hadoop/

======
iampims
This is awesome. No need to run cron jobs to read from a text file and update
data in Riak anymore.

Imagine the possibilities of Hadoop + Riak for analytics
applications/services. #MyDreamCameTrue

